# HELP! My sweet doggy is starting to snarl and bite!!



## sslam009 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello Maltese Daddies and Mommies,

My almost two-year old Maltese, Ducati is starting to get aggressive and I am quite concerned. I give him certain edible doggy bones (ones that take him about 2 minutes to finish) and once I tried to move it to the edge of the bed instead of near the pillow, he snapped at me and would have bit me if I didn't move my hand! 

Ducati does not bark AT ALL, nor has he every show any other forms of aggression to humans, dogs, cats and any other animals. Why is he doing this now? I heard that dogs get aggressive and protective over their food when I first bought him at 8 weeks, so I did "train" him by playing with his food and bones while he was eating or chewing them to avoid this issue. 

PLEASE HELP! ANY ADVICE IS GREATLY APPRECIATED! My greatest concern is if I have children in the future, they might bite my children's hands (since they might not know any better). 

I love my dog very much and I don't want to have to chose between my future children's safety and my other baby- Ducati. Ducati is such a great dog other than this ONE issue  I tried correcting him by scolding him every single time he tried to bite my hands by wearing protective gloves and he still doesn't get the message


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This behavior is very common in dogs and is called resource guarding. IMO, all dogs do this to some extent at some time or other. I think the best way to derail this behavior is using the Nothing in Life is Free methods. There are books and many dog trainers endorse this method, and can teach you to use it with your dog. Here is a link that explains it much better than I can:
Nothing in Life is Free


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Autumn was once behave exactly the same with your boy. She's always as easy going and friendly but then one day when I bring her to the shop, she picked up the raw hide that was on the floor and try to snap and growl at me when I tried to take the raw hide. What I did then was follow my friend's instruction, by not fearing her and take away the raw hide. First few time she still try to snap n growl at my hand but after few try she finally get the idea and just let me took her bone quietly. Now I'm free to do whatever I want to do with her. I can take away her bone and she just sit there did nothing. 

One thing for sure, you must show ur boy that the bones are yours. You have the power to give it to him as well as power to take it back whenever you want


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Is he neutered? sometimes unaltered males are more aggressive and exibit more guarding behaviours if they're not neutered...


----------

